# '93 Altima Auto What To Know



## killerqueen (Feb 14, 2005)

I am looking to buy a '93 Altima SE Auto with 180K on it. I,m hopeing to get the car for 500 bucks because it needs a tranny and the owner doesn't want to pony up the coin, other than the tranny the car appears to be pretty solid and sound. Is there any thing else I should look for on this car that were known problems. Thanks.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Look on the front strut towers for rust


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

If you read through some of the postings listed here you may see some common problems people have experienced with 1st generation Altimas. 
When has the car been tuned up? Is there any maintaince recorded you can look at? Look for any recalls as well.

One that stands out is the electrical distributor. Ask if that has been replaced, if the owner does not know, take the distributor cap off and look for any signs of oil leaking into it. The problem with replacing this is its Nissan specific, no after market around. In my opinon this is a design flaw with Nissan Altimas.



killerqueen said:


> I am looking to buy a '93 Altima SE Auto with 180K on it. I,m hopeing to get the car for 500 bucks because it needs a tranny and the owner doesn't want to pony up the coin, other than the tranny the car appears to be pretty solid and sound. Is there any thing else I should look for on this car that were known problems. Thanks.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

In addition to what was previously mentioned, start the car to listen to it. Even with a bad trans it should still start. Look under the hood at the colorof the fluids, brake, oil, and coolant. Maybe pull a sparkplug to look at it for fouling. Look under the car at the suspension (struts and bushing), the axle CV boots, and the brakes (rotors, pads and brake lines) for the condition of everything. When you turn on the key look at the dash lights and then inspect the operation of the passive seat belts as well as the power windows. Press on the brake pedal to check for a firm and smooth operation. Turn the steering wheel when running to check the pump and gear. Tires are a good thing to look over as well, check the tread for uneven wear, exposed cords, and tread separation. It is a 12 year old vehicle and only $500 so it could be a good project or a money pit depending on your buget, mechanical skill, and the vehicle condition.

Troy


----------

